# Do not exchange emotional kisses in public



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

Dubai Police tell tourists not to kiss in public

*Dubai Police awareness campaign advises tourists not to kiss in public*

“With different cultures and traditions we need them to know our traditions and what is right and wrong in the city,” he said. “For example, do not exchange *emotional* kisses in public as it offends other people.”


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Just unemotional ones?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm gonna hazard a guess that the word they are looking for is "passionate"


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

No sloppy wet kisses - especially no tongues!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

A kiss on the cheek is ok as long as you're married (to each other).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

QOFE said:


> A kiss on the cheek is ok as long as you're married (to each other).


As it is OK for two men meeting!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Rubbing noses, however, is ok...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it reads a bit tongue in cheek to be honest...


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Standing in the airport picking some mates up yesterday and the number of people exchanging kisses in the arrivals area - they're going to have a field day policing this.

Families reunited after time apart sharing kisses, men kissing men, grans kissing babies, a lot of emotion was on display in the arrivals hall. The language this article uses is terrible, try telling me a grandmother kissing a baby has no emotion attached to it!


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Just unemotional ones?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Like someone mentioned, they best start that campaign at the airport lol. 

I was out not so long ago, getting my boogie on as I do and this couple got told off by the bouncer to stop dancing up close and personal as they were offending other people. Who the f*ck has the time to run to the bouncer to report on your mating antics?


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

So, if the police caught me exchanging emotional kisses with someone, I would simply tell them, "it's unemotional", that should get me off the hook, right?


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

strange.annie said:


> So, if the police caught me exchanging emotional kisses with someone, I would simply tell them, "it's unemotional", that should get me off the hook, right?


Haha

lane:


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

At a brunch this weekend we sat next to a table passing a Russian prostitute around like a piece of meat. Which rather put me off the piece of meat I was trying to enjoy.

Attaching monetary value to a kiss is fine, attaching emotion to a kiss is bad.

But this is Dubai, keep your head down, say nothing and we all carry on as if nothing is happening.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am still not sure what we can and can't do here. Several times my partner has been told to cover up, and she's wearing a dress to her knees, and a cardigan over the dress. 

I do miss holding my partners hand though.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> I am still not sure what we can and can't do here. Several times my partner has been told to cover up, and she's wearing a dress to her knees, and a cardigan over the dress.
> 
> I do miss holding my partners hand though.


Yea I have no idea either mate, when my missus went to get her medical done, she was wearing a work dress passed the knees and was told she had to cover up at the medical place in Deira, she ended up having to wrap somebodies scarf around here legs!

Whenever she meets me at a bar or something I stand up and kiss her on the cheek, which is something I've always done when I meet any lady, I haven't had an issue yet.

I have been to an Iftar a couple month ago with an italian couple who were holding hands, kissing with no issues as well so I don't understand it here.

My old man is actually from Morocco, the typical greeting for men and women is 2 kisses on the cheeks - is that not allowed here either?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> At a brunch this weekend we sat next to a table passing a Russian prostitute around like a piece of meat. Which rather put me off the piece of meat I was trying to enjoy.
> 
> Attaching monetary value to a kiss is fine, attaching emotion to a kiss is bad.
> 
> But this is Dubai, keep your head down, say nothing and we all carry on as if nothing is happening.


Where were you, I saw that too....

I actually blame the whole "Celeb" thing for this behaviour, the fact that money is now more important than self respect (how did paris Hilton, KK get "famous" - yep, videoed having sex.

Why idolise this mess? What are you teaching your daughter's about self respect and loving themselves and your sons about respecting women for the person they are, not for their bodies? What kind of woman must she be to flaunt herself like this on all forms of media? And even if its just for show, you all "eat it up". Wake up, use your minds and think about the future of your children.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the UAE, everything is allowed..... Until someone complains....


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Where were you, I saw that too....


We were in the Ivy.

Some howling drunk Brit whispering in her ear about how she is lucky she found him, he's going to save her from this life, blah blah blah. We could only hear what he was whispering in her ear because the more drunk this guy got, the further onto our table he was sliding until his hand was in my wife's hair.

We just paid up and left, never to return. Don't want to go getting into a fight at a brunch.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> We were in the Ivy.
> 
> Some howling drunk Brit whispering in her ear about how she is lucky she found him, he's going to save her from this life, blah blah blah. We could only hear what he was whispering in her ear because the more drunk this guy got, the further onto our table he was sliding until his hand was in my wife's hair.
> 
> We just paid up and left, never to return. Don't want to go getting into a fight at a brunch.


and this is why i don't like brunches..

I enjoyed the novelty at first, but after a couple I saw exactly what they were.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

First one we went to there was great, just wife and I, enjoyed a nice relaxed meal, served at the table, quiet jazz on in the corner and not too rowdy.

This was a different atmosphere, we had mates over and I spent the afternoon apologising to them about how it wasn't the same as last time we went.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> and this is why i don't like brunches..
> 
> I enjoyed the novelty at first, but after a couple I saw exactly what they were.


Yea my missus came to one with my work, she(we) never went to another one since


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> and this is why i don't like brunches..
> 
> I enjoyed the novelty at first, but after a couple I saw exactly what they were.


And what are they?

And how many brunches have you been to (different venues, not only coopers)?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The brits forever letting us down at these brunches. Saw same behaviour at the habtoor grand brunch. The grand grill I think. 

They were passing this girl around and had the guys working there running after them hand and foot chanting monkey noises at them. 

Beautiful dubai they call it. Where it's acceptable to openly discriminate aye


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> And what are they?
> 
> And how many brunches have you been to (different venues, not only coopers)?


As well as Coopers which does a great Sunday Roast tbh, been to St Regis in Abu Dhabi (i liked that one) and the Atlantis Saffron and a couple at the Yas hotels.

Once the novelty ran its course, It's not something i particularly enjoyed. Why would I want to waste my one day of, turning myself into a coma full of booze and food. It's like playing rugby back home, the plan is for 4 hours but in reality it takes up your whole day. Because you get there at 12, finish at 4, and the rest of the evening you're in a coma! 

The partner says all she hears in the girls toilet is women forcing them selves to be sick.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> The partner says all she hears in the girls toilet is women forcing them selves to be sick.


Gotta love bulimia....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> The brits forever letting us down at these brunches.


The British have never had a great track record when aboard, but you'd expect better in Dubai. Mostly grown men, mostly upper end management. 

Though about 20 lads singing Danny boy to their waiter was hilarious


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

iggles said:


> The British have never had a great track record when aboard, but you'd expect better in Dubai. Mostly grown men, mostly upper end management.
> 
> Though about 20 lads singing Danny boy to their waiter was hilarious
> 
> Tom Jones - Danny Boy - YouTube


Yea that's the thing, Brits abroad are always what you think of when you think nightmare holiday - but that's exactly the issue, most of these guys are living and working here, and they represent their companies because it comes up when you get talking to people, so where do you work? and then hes on top of the table 2 minutes later - don't get me wrong i love a laugh but that's the last brunch i'll go on with my missus (Candypants), it was like Shagaluf or something for 30+ singles.

I'll stick to the pub!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Begs the question. Would brunch work in the UK lol


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Dubai Brunches run all over the graph of the cheap-expensive y-axis and quiet-circus ****show x-axis. It just depends on what you're in the mood for.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Visp said:


> Dubai Brunches run all over the graph of the cheap-expensive y-axis and quiet-circus ****show x-axis. It just depends on what you're in the mood for.


Yep, gotta love this town, the stuff I saw on the beach after a Youlumba... Well you wouldn't believe it!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Yep, gotta love this town, the stuff I saw on the beach after a Youlumba... Well you wouldn't believe it!


Please do tell Rascal. I might just start going back to yalumba. Are you in search of a wingman?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Please do tell Rascal. I might just start going back to yalumba. Are you in search of a wingman?


Nah mate, you're too gorgeous for me, I need to be the centre of the attention.

That's why iggles and i go out (when he's allowed), I make him look good.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Nah mate, you're too gorgeous for me, I need to be the centre of the attention.
> 
> That's why iggles and i go out (when he's allowed), I make him look good.


Hardly mate. I am very shy. I might learn a thing or two. At this rate a mail order bride is highly necessary.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Agree with Iggles on this point. Brunch = huge amount of food and alcohol in the middle of the day. Not a good combination. 

I have admittedly enjoyed some of the brunches I've been too but there was this one time I was a shade close to passing out when I got a call from a higher up in an overseas office with a very urgent request for an important document to be revised (needing at least 3-4 hours work) and sent back on that same day.... 

But anything I've been up to during / after brunch pales in comparison with a lot of what I've seen.... it's a peculiarity of British society that we have this strong streak of loutish behavior. In the past we kept it buried and out of sight for the most part but now it's publicly accepted by a much broader range of society. And that's what we see among the Brits in Dubai. Not all of us, of course, but enough that it's embarrassing. So much for the reputation carefully cultivated by our grandparents in the days of empire with their dinner jackets and embassy parties


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm curious now, when you single folk go out on dates and have had a couple of successful ones and would now like to kiss the girl/guy (emotionally I might add  ), do you take him/her back to your's? Isn't that sending a completely different message?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm curious now, when you single folk go out on dates and have had a couple of successful ones and would now like to kiss the girl/guy (emotionally I might add  ), do you take him/her back to your's? Isn't that sending a completely different message?


You're single too....

Thing is, in this town, what would normally happen in 6 dates now happens in 6 hours. The hit, the interest, the catch, the kiss, the meaningless (and wholly unsatisfactory) shag... the morning regrets, then the wtf moment, "I'll call you", you don't and see them again a month later, you're both doing the same thing, no worries.

A comment from a woman here (no bull) "If we aren't ****ing on the second date there will never be a third".

I think she was playing hard to get....


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm curious now, when you single folk go out on dates and have had a couple of successful ones and would now like to kiss the girl/guy (emotionally I might add  ), do you take him/her back to your's? Isn't that sending a completely different message?


That's 1960s!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> You're single too....
> 
> Thing is, in this town, what would normally happen in 6 dates now happens in 6 hours. The hit, the interest, the catch, the kiss, the meaningless (and wholly unsatisfactory) shag... the morning regrets, then the wtf moment, "I'll call you", you don't and see them again a month later, you're both doing the same thing, no worries.
> 
> ...


I do not consider myself single. Me and my child are a package deal and that means my dating life (non existent) is very different from the general dating scene out here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I do not consider myself single. Me and my child are a package deal and that means my dating life (non existent) is very different from the general dating scene out here.


You are single, you don't have a guy, you're a package though (hence the devil child)...

Anyway........


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

You say 'you single folk' as if there is a set of instructions people follow to end up with a husband/ wife. 

Ask people who are happily married how long it took for them to first jump in bed with their spouse and everyone's story will be different, some will have been getting jiggy wid it drunkenly on the first date. Some will have waited until marriage and got undressed in the dark. Some people meet in a bar, some people meet on the internet, some people meet at bridge club.

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dave-o said:


> You say 'you single folk' as if there is a set of instructions people follow to end up with a husband/ wife.
> 
> Ask people who are happily married how long it took for them to first jump in bed with their spouse and everyone's story will be different, some will have been getting jiggy wid it drunkenly on the first date. Some will have waited until marriage and got undressed in the dark. Some people meet in a bar, some people meet on the internet, some people meet at bridge club.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life.


My question was "how do people manage to kiss after the first or second or third date" not "how did you find your husband/wife". If people are not able to kiss and perhaps if someone wants to just end dinner or something with only a kiss, being unable to do so in public would mean taking them to your's or their's which would then send a completely different message. That's my question, how do people handle that? I didn't dispute the fact that everyone has a different story on how they found their significant other.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> You are single, you don't have a guy, you're a package though (hence the devil child)...


  
Sometimes, I wonder too but only I can call him that!


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> My question was "how do people manage to kiss after the first or second or third date" not "how did you find your husband/wife". If people are not able to kiss and perhaps if someone wants to just end dinner or something with only a kiss, being unable to do so in public would mean taking them to your's or their's which would then send a completely different message. That's my question, how do people handle that? I didn't dispute the fact that everyone has a different story on how they found their significant other.


That's a good question actually, I can't think of a single sensible answer :noidea:


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> My question was "how do people manage to kiss after the first or second or third date" not "how did you find your husband/wife". If people are not able to kiss and perhaps if someone wants to just end dinner or something with only a kiss, being unable to do so in public would mean taking them to your's or their's which would then send a completely different message. That's my question, how do people handle that? I didn't dispute the fact that everyone has a different story on how they found their significant other.


Since being seen in public is out, how about that dark alleyway for the kiss?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

strange.annie said:


> Since being seen in public is out, how about that dark alleyway for the kiss?


Do you love been kissed in a dark alleyway Annie?....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> 1) Dress good


Jeez, whatever happened to English in schools - or is English a second or third language?

Dress well is OK, but dress good?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> The iggles guide to dating, get her drunk and give her Rohypnol- she won't remember the huge disappointment the next day anyway....


The Rascal - Going on a "hot date"


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Isn't Rascal meant to be grey haired?

PS I hope that Pamela deletes that pic. It's puke inducing.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Isn't Rascal meant to be grey haired?
> 
> PS I hope that Pamela deletes that pic. It's puke inducing.


You don't argue with the premise. 

Oh wait, so its perfectly okay to show countless topless men on this forum, but because this one you don't find attractive it is now "puke inducing".

He could have a sensitive soul, or could be the funniest guy you've ever met. He could be you're soul mate. But because he doesn't fit you idea of what a man should look like its "puke inducing".

No wonder guys like t'kallla Chunka, Mr Rossi and Rascal can only manage 2 dates with a girl. Never judge a book by his cover.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> countless topless men .


Counting is not your strong point, is it...


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Do you love been kissed in a dark alleyway Annie?....


No, just checking other options on where kissing emotionally will be ok


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

iggles said:


> He could be *you're* soul mate. But because he doesn't fit you idea of what a man should look like *its *"puke inducing".


Did you mean *your* and *it's*? Is that's what is being taught to youngsters these days? 

I'm not even ten years older than you but I know my grammar. It's a sad state of affairs when a Cantab graduate can't even use proper grammar on the fly. 

I blame it on New Labour.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Did you mean *your* and *it's*? Is that's what is being taught to youngsters these days?
> 
> *I'm not even ten years older* than you but I know my grammar. It's a sad state of affairs when a Cantab graduate can't even use proper grammar on the fly.
> 
> I blame it on New Labour.


10 years older than a 10 year old would make you just 20!!


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

QOFE said:


> PS I hope that Pamela deletes that pic. It's puke inducing.


Who are we to judge?

If that resembles a "hot date" for iggles, we need to respect that and be happy for him. :cheer2:

That's What Friends Are For! You guys are friends right?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TCS do you also include images in all of your real life interactions?


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> TCS do you also include images in all of your real life interactions?


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

Whatever!


----------

